# La Repubblica è morta o è risorta?



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

*La Repubblica è morta o è risorta?*

http://www.corriere.it/politica/13_...ca_c0765a7e-ab2e-11e2-8dd6-b5ff5800dec2.shtml


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/politica/13_...ca_c0765a7e-ab2e-11e2-8dd6-b5ff5800dec2.shtml



forse la domanda giusta è "La repubblica è mai esistita in Italia?"


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> forse la domanda giusta è "La repubblica è mai esistita in Italia?"


ci manca solo che tornino i Savoia... vi prego i Savoia no. C'è rimasto qualche Borbone?


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci manca solo che tornino i Savoia... vi prego i Savoia no. C'è rimasto qualche Borbone?


Ma pure loro te li raccomando :unhappy:


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

io spero che a Grillo gli si scassi il pc
con tutto il cuore!


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io spero che a Grillo gli si scassi il pc
> con tutto il cuore!


Ti confesso che Grillo non m'è mai piaciuto molto e mai l'ho votato ma questa volta nella sostanza non credo abbia tutti i torti. Sicuramente è stato ingenuo e ha tirato un pò troppo la corda ma non ha tutti i torti ora


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io spero che a Grillo gli si scassi il pc
> con tutto il cuore!



hai visto striscia ieri sera?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti confesso che Grillo non m'è mai piaciuto molto e mai l'ho votato ma questa volta nella sostanza non credo abbia tutti i torti. Sicuramente è stato ingenuo e ha tirato un pò troppo la corda ma non ha tutti i torti ora


e non solo ora.... :up:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti confesso che Grillo non m'è mai piaciuto molto e mai l'ho votato ma questa volta nella sostanza non credo abbia tutti i torti. Sicuramente è stato ingenuo e ha tirato un pò troppo la corda ma non ha tutti i torti ora



quoto...
idem


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io spero che a Grillo gli si scassi il pc
> con tutto il cuore!


fasista
fasista
fasista



:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti confesso che Grillo non m'è mai piaciuto molto e mai l'ho votato ma questa volta nella sostanza non credo abbia tutti i torti. Sicuramente è stato ingenuo e ha tirato un pò troppo la corda ma non ha tutti i torti ora


quoto.


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Aprile 2013)

La Repubblica è più che morta.


Certo che vedere la faccia sorridente di Berlusconi è stato veramente un colpo al cuore.


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti confesso che Grillo non m'è mai piaciuto molto e mai l'ho votato ma questa volta nella sostanza non credo abbia tutti i torti. Sicuramente è stato ingenuo e ha tirato un pò troppo la corda ma non ha tutti i torti ora


Perchè ingenuo?

Gli italiani non aprono gli occhi manco se gli mettono l'Iva al 30%...
Forse non è del tutto sbagliato spararle alte, magari qualche cervello si sveglia ed inizia a farsi domande.

Grillo può piacere o non piacere, ma già il fatto che le persone inizino a cambiare punto di vista, o almeno ad essere più critiche sarebbe una bella vittoria.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma pure loro te li raccomando :unhappy:


Revertimini ad fontes
CHe i savoia tornino e si prendano il piemonte e la lombardia

Che i borboni tornino e si cucchino il regno delle due Sicilie

Che il veneto sia annessso......al.....

Lussemburgo e alla Svizzera....


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> La Repubblica è più che morta.
> 
> 
> Certo che vedere la faccia sorridente di Berlusconi è stato veramente un colpo al cuore.



e il dito di Gasparri 
Davvero vergognoso...


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e il dito di Gasparri
> Davvero vergognoso...


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> forse la domanda giusta è "La repubblica è mai esistita in Italia?"


purtroppo sì.  ed è questo il dramma


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti confesso che Grillo non m'è mai piaciuto molto e mai l'ho votato ma questa volta nella sostanza non credo abbia tutti i torti. Sicuramente è stato ingenuo e ha tirato un pò troppo la corda ma non ha tutti i torti ora



Ti diro'una cosa..non lo voterei mai...ma qualcosa condividevo.Be'ti confesso che a notizia napolitano..sono stato contento..perche'ho pensato''Grillo l'ha preso nel c......''e ben gli sta'.In un momento tragico,come questo,serve coesione tra tutte le forze..altro che le cavolate della Lombardi o di Crimi.Dilettanti....
Poi caro Hell..dimmi un cosa..che differenza c'e'tra avere presidente un comunista di 88anni o di 80???
nessuna..........


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti diro'una cosa..non lo voterei mai...ma qualcosa condividevo.Be'ti confesso che a notizia napolitano..sono stato contento..perche'ho pensato''Grillo l'ha preso nel c......''e ben gli sta'.In un momento tragico,come questo,serve coesione tra tutte le forze..altro che le cavolate della Lombardi o di Crimi.Dilettanti....
> Poi caro Hell..dimmi un cosa..che differenza c'e'tra avere presidente un comunista di 88anni o di 80???
> nessuna..........


Lothar, amico, ancora con questa storia dei comunisti che non esistono
 più da trilioni di secoli


----------



## Flavia (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/politica/13_...ca_c0765a7e-ab2e-11e2-8dd6-b5ff5800dec2.shtml


la stanno rianimando
carica a 700
libera!!!!
tracciato piatto


----------



## Flavia (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar, amico, ancora con questa storia dei comunisti che non esistono
> più da trilioni di secoli


:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti diro'una cosa..non lo voterei mai...ma qualcosa condividevo.Be'ti confesso che a notizia napolitano..sono stato contento..perche'ho pensato''Grillo l'ha preso nel c......''e ben gli sta'.In un momento tragico,come questo,serve coesione tra tutte le forze..altro che le cavolate della Lombardi o di Crimi.Dilettanti....
> Poi caro Hell..dimmi un cosa..che differenza c'e'tra avere presidente un comunista di 88anni o di 80???
> nessuna..........


Io son sempre più convinto che gli italiani hanno quello che si meritano alla fine.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io son sempre più convinto che gli italiani hanno quello che si meritano alla fine.


Ciao,

con tristezza ... quoto ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar, amico, ancora con questa storia dei comunisti che non esistono
> più da trilioni di secoli


Amico Hell..vero in parte..lo spirito resta quello.non dimentichiamoci che Napolitano,avvallo l'invasione delle Cecoslovacchia...e Rodota'e'identico sputato.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico Hell..vero in parte..lo spirito resta quello.non dimentichiamoci che Napolitano,avvallo l'invasione delle Cecoslovacchia...e Rodota'e'identico sputato.


Fratello era tanto tanto tanto tempo fa ....


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti diro'una cosa..non lo voterei mai...ma qualcosa condividevo.Be'ti confesso che a notizia napolitano..sono stato contento..perche'ho *pensato''Grillo l'ha preso nel c......''e ben gli sta'*.In un momento tragico,come questo,serve coesione tra tutte le forze..altro che le cavolate della Lombardi o di Crimi.Dilettanti....
> Poi caro Hell..dimmi un cosa..che differenza c'e'tra avere presidente un comunista di 88anni o di 80???
> nessuna..........



Noi no eh!ù
ha vinto un'altra volta silvio 
e ben ci stà.....ma va là dai


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fratello era tanto tanto tanto tempo fa ....


Bè, alla faccia del cambiamento, direi.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io son sempre più convinto che gli italiani hanno quello che si meritano alla fine.


Amen :mrgreen: verde


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Noi no eh!ù
> ha vinto un'altra volta silvio
> e ben ci stà.....ma va là dai



infatti sono contento.perche sono uno 10 milioni di connazionali ,che l'ha votato....


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti sono contento.perche sono uno 10 milioni di connazionali ,che l'ha votato....


Ho capito 

forza Silvio:sbatti:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fratello era tanto tanto tanto tempo fa ....


Se uno non ritratta un giudizio dato pure eoni prima,quel giudizio e' ancora valido.
Poi oggi han dato notizia che i supporti contenenti le intercettazioni fra lui ed il mancino,sono stati distrutti.
Come sempre,quando si tratta di inquilini quirinalizi.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> La Repubblica è più che morta.
> La repubblica non e' mai nata.
> Certo che vedere la *faccia sorridente di Berlusconi *è stato veramente un colpo al cuore.


*Questi si che son problemi....*


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho capito
> 
> forza Silvio:sbatti:



brava Luna..preferisco Storace..ma sai come e'..MSI purtroppo finito...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

:mexican:





lothar57 ha detto:


> brava Luna..preferisco Storace..ma sai come e'..MSI purtroppo finito...



Fa pensare 
Storace chi?
quello che rubava le schede elettorali, quello che è stato indagato in associazione a delinquere e altre cosucce del genere quello Storace?
bravissima persona ...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

Penso che un confronto in politica è più difficile di quello tra traditi e traditori: ci sono meno punti in comune e ci si dà dei facoceri reciprocamente.:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar, amico, ancora con questa storia dei comunisti che non esistono
> più da trilioni di secoli


E' scomparso il compagno Stermy?


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' scomparso il compagno Stermy?


----------



## Eretteo (23 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> 
> Fa pensare
> ...


Quello che quando l'han messo a fare il ministro,alle 8 di mattina era gia' in ufficio....ed i dirigenti statali non si son mai lamentati cosi' tanto,finche' gliel'hanno tolto di torno.
Ma in quell'annetto o poco piu' han patito le pene di un minatore cinese,ad alzarsi alle 6:30 o alle 7,poverini.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quello che quando l'han messo a fare il ministro,alle 8 di mattina era gia' in ufficio....ed i dirigenti statali non si son mai lamentati cosi' tanto,finche' gliel'hanno tolto di torno.
> Ma in quell'annetto o poco piu' han patito le pene di un minatore cinese,ad alzarsi alle 6:30 o alle 7,poverini.



Indubbiamente un signore portatore di buoni esempi e sani principi...
mica ho detto il contrario...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Indubbiamente un signore portatore di buoni esempi e sani principi...
> mica ho detto il contrario...


I sani principi consistono nell'arrivare presto in ufficio?! Non nel cosa si fa? Ci sono spacciatori puntualissimi.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Indubbiamente un signore portatore di buoni esempi e sani principi...
> mica ho detto il contrario...



quoto.
Storace persona degnitissima.


...


----------



## Hellseven (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto.
> Storace persona degnitissima.
> 
> 
> ...


Hai visto Gasparri che mostrava il medio alla folla ieri o oggi con sorriso di sfottò? Meglio che taccia


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Hai visto Gasparri che mostrava il medio alla folla ieri o oggi con sorriso di sfottò? Meglio che taccia


Un lord 

[video=youtube;USkyf4KU0iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USkyf4KU0iQ[/video]​


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano si è preso ancora stanotte per pensare al premier.

Madonna santa.
Ma che cazzo devono nascondere?
Che merda c'è che ancora non sappiamo?


Stranamente Lolito ha posto il veto a Renzi premier.
Chiunque ma non Renzi.

Come mai Renzi no?

E' poco ricattabile?
Ma non gli "piaceva?"


Un punto per matteo Renzi.


Premier Renzi!


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un lord
> 
> [video=youtube;USkyf4KU0iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USkyf4KU0iQ[/video]​



questo qui, ormai, insieme a brunetta, santanchè, giovvanardi, scajola, binetti e gelmini, quando li vedo cambio immediatamente canale.
Non so perchè ma proprio loro fra tutti mi irritano istantaneamente il sistema neuro vegetativo, tanto da non poterli fisicamente vedere.
Nemmeno lolito mi irrita così tanto. Incredibile ma è così.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Napolitano si è preso ancora stanotte per pensare al premier.
> 
> Madonna santa.
> Ma che cazzo devono nascondere?
> ...


Lo vede come un vero competitor. Meno 10 punti per Renzi :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo vede come un vero competitor. Meno 10 punti per Renzi :carneval:



sei come mattia. Una sinistra.:blank:

Essù...renzi non è di destra dai.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei come mattia. Una sinistra.:blank:
> 
> Essù...renzi non è di destra dai.


Neanche di sinistra.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche di sinistra.


ma non esiste più da decenni _quella_ sinistra.
Guarda bertinotti.
Se fosse ancora esistita un minimo lui sarebbe ancora tra noi.
Si è evoluta. Andiamo oltre ai concetti vetusti di potere operaio abbasso i _padroni_.

Io non penso in termini di destra e sinistra perchè hanno suoni negativi entrambi al mio orecchio.
Io ragiono in termini di progressisti e conservatori


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non esiste più da decenni _quella_ sinistra.
> Guarda bertinotti.
> Se fosse ancora esistita un minimo lui sarebbe ancora tra noi.
> Si è evoluta. Andiamo oltre ai concetti vetusti di potere operaio abbasso i _padroni_.
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA
Bertinotti quando diceva...In Italia abbiamo un padronato....
e io subito pensavo...al Patronato della parrocchia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Voglio Ignazio la Russsa al Quirinale....

E fiorello che imita carosone per Napolitano...[video=youtube;f5BrEkBYb-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5BrEkBYb-g[/video]


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA
> Bertinotti quando diceva...In Italia abbiamo un padronato....
> e io subito pensavo...al Patronato della parrocchia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...



Ignazio altro personaggio di alto valore. 
me lo immagino sempre dentro la sua stanza con un filo di bava che gli cola dalla bocca a giocare da solo a risiko.


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Napolitano si è preso ancora stanotte per pensare al premier.
> 
> Madonna santa.
> Ma che cazzo devono nascondere?
> ...


un diversivo


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quello che quando l'han messo a fare il ministro,alle 8 di mattina era gia' in ufficio....ed i dirigenti statali non si son mai lamentati cosi' tanto,finche' gliel'hanno tolto di torno.
> Ma in quell'annetto o poco piu' han patito le pene di un minatore cinese,ad alzarsi alle 6:30 o alle 7,poverini.



non è che essere in ufficio alle 8 sia una garanzia, eh
è garantito solo che hai più tempo 
per far danni, ad es.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

ed oggi mi pare di aver capito che per qualche meccanismo perverso dei grillini, in 4mila aventi diritto (?) avevano dato la preferenza a Rodotà presidente della repubblica

cioè, tutto 'sto casino per 4mila "elettori"?


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2013)

pare di sì.    ma il motivo x il quale i piddini non hanno voluto saperne di Rodotà sarebbe..........?


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare di sì.    ma il motivo x il quale i piddini non hanno voluto saperne di Rodotà sarebbe..........?


Bravo.
sarebbe?

Mah...


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare di sì.    ma il motivo x il quale i piddini non hanno voluto saperne di Rodotà sarebbe..........?



anche tu hai capito così?

il motivo non saprei:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Rodotà si è fatto la campagna elettorale a Ballarò propugnando diritti civili che trovano l'opposizione degli ex DC del PD.


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2013)

va a finire che è stato Chtulhu a fr uscire di senno i piddini e a portarli all'inciucio.

tanto si sa che non è mai colpa della sinistra quando la sinistra perde


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rodotà si è fatto la campagna elettorale a Ballarò propugnando diritti civili che trovano l'opposizione degli ex DC del PD.


quindi un punto a suo favore ed un punto a favore del pd.

Continuo a non capire, se non in un ottica clericale tipica della destra italiana però.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi un punto a suo favore ed un punto a favore del pd.
> 
> Continuo a non capire, se non in un ottica clericale tipica della destra italiana però.


Benché sia per i diritti dei gay non penso che cercare lo scontro su questo sia produttivo. In effetti non lo è stato. Ci sono cose grilline molto più gravi dell'opposizione ai matrimoni gay.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Benché sia per i diritti dei gay non penso che cercare lo scontro su questo sia produttivo. In effetti non lo è stato. *Ci sono cose grilline molto più gravi dell'opposizione ai matrimoni gay*.


Certo, ma trombare Rodotà perchè favorevole ai matrimoni gay mi sa tanto di baciapile.
Non credo sia l'unica cosa. E' così forte la corrente cattolica integralista nel pd?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo, ma trombare Rodotà perchè favorevole ai matrimoni gay mi sa tanto di baciapile.
> Non credo sia l'unica cosa. E' così forte la corrente cattolica integralista nel pd?


E' una delle spiegazioni che mi son data. La Spinelli dice cose più pesanti. 
http://temi.repubblica.it/micromega...sta-a-barbara-spinelli/#.UXbqWX92ecQ.facebook


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una delle spiegazioni che mi son data. La Spinelli dice cose più pesanti.
> http://temi.repubblica.it/micromega...sta-a-barbara-spinelli/#.UXbqWX92ecQ.facebook



bell'articolo.
E pure lei si fa mille domande.

E sono d'accordo con lei con la ricattabilità legata a MPS.

E' un vaso di pandora non ancora aperto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bell'articolo.
> E pure lei *si fa mille domande*.
> 
> E sono d'accordo con lei con la ricattabilità legata a MPS.
> ...


Non dà molte risposte. In effetti è rimasto spiazzato pure Bersani non è che ne possiamo sapere di più noi :mexican:


----------



## devastata (24 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti diro'una cosa..non lo voterei mai...ma qualcosa condividevo.Be'ti confesso che a notizia napolitano..sono stato contento..perche'ho pensato''Grillo l'ha preso nel c......''e ben gli sta'.In un momento tragico,come questo,serve coesione tra tutte le forze..altro che le cavolate della Lombardi o di Crimi.Dilettanti....
> Poi caro Hell..dimmi un cosa..che differenza c'e'tra avere presidente un comunista di 88anni o di 80???
> nessuna..........



Che quello di 80 ha qualche probabilità in più di finire il mandato. Napolitano e Rodotà sono molto diversi comunque.

Napolitano di sinistra non ha più niente, si è imborghesito.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è che essere in ufficio alle 8 sia una garanzia, eh
> è garantito solo che hai più tempo
> per far danni, ad es.


Puo' darsi.
Ma dal momento che il popolo strapaga per avere un DIPENDENTE al lavoro tutto il giorno e tutti i giorni,intanto sarebbe una bella cosa che certi papaveri da 1000 euro al giorno fossero in ufficio dalle 8 a mezzogiorno e dalle 13 alle 17,dal lunedi al venerdi.
Non dalle 11 alle 13 il mercoledi ed il giovedi,e gli altri giorni lo sa solo dio.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Che quello di 80 ha qualche probabilità in più di finire il mandato. Napolitano e Rodotà sono molto diversi comunque.
> 
> Napolitano di sinistra non ha più niente, si è imborghesito.


Non si è imborghesito si è immedesimato nel ruolo del salvatore della Patria. Gente di sinistra non borghese è ormai molto difficile trovarla credo, sai? Forse qualche residuo della classe operaia. E neppure al nord dove sono quasi tutti leghisti ormai.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare di sì.    ma il motivo x il quale i piddini non hanno voluto saperne di Rodotà sarebbe..........?


A me sembra che si faccia finta di non capire. I motivi non mi paiono tanto difficili.

La democrazia è fatta di voti. E' il gioco della coperta che è sempre troppo corta per coprire piedi e testa. In Italia, per provare a vincere, hai bisogno di coprire con le tue proposte e la tua "offerta" un arco di elettori che va da Luxuria a Tabacci a Bonino (a sinistra). E da Storace a Giovanardi a Cecchi Paone (a destra). 

Lo puoi fare solo con un ventaglio di proposte cerchiobottiste che non realizzerai (vedi governi Berlusconi). Se le proporrai, saranno annacquate rispetto alla tua proposta originaria, oppure matematicamente cadrà il Governo (vedi governi Prodi). Non puoi vincere dichiarando apertamente che consentirai i "matrimoni" gay. Che piaccia o no è così: a sinistra la coperta coprirebbe i rossi e scoprirebbe i bianchi. A destra, nemmeno a parlarne.

Affidare una carica del genere ad un alieno (ossia "esterno") come Rodotà che fa il radical chic duro e puro con proposte che vanno dal matrimonio gay all'abolizione del finanziamento della scuola privata, significa (dal punto di vista del PD e del PDL) soccombere definitivamente, in quanto Rodotà non rappresenta le idee di una buona parte del loro elettorato e darebbe l'idea di "cedimento" ai grillini ("Io elettore, nonostante tutto, mi sono turato il naso, ho votato il tuo partito e tu, coglione, hai messo al potere il candidato del partito che ti vuole distruggere e che va contro le mie idee e i miei interessi") e rappresenterebbe un megafono per le eruttazioni dei grillini (l'antisistema, almeno a parole).

Vi pare che gente che ha un ego smisurato (Fondazioni a go-go), che vede se stesso come qualcuno "che si sacrifica e si mette al servizio del proprio paese", che vive di meschinità (portaborse in nero, ecc.), speculazioni (nepotismi, mutui a tasso agevolato, case INPS, rimborsi, diarie, ecc.), rivalità che nemmeno all'asilo Mariuccia, che si becca insulti, sputazzi e monetine senza colpo ferire, che in campagna elettorale costringe se stessa a dare ascolto a qualsiasi caso umano e subumano, che è sempre perseguitata dalla magistratura, ecc. metterebbe a rischio la propria rielezione e il proprio culo per una questione del genere?

D'altra parte "il popolo del web che ha scelto Rodotà" è composto da circa 4.000 persone (i membri della Chiesa valdese sono 15.000... gli abitanti di Sesso in provincia di Reggio Emilia sono 4.500). A me pare che la figura di Rodotà voluto dalla gggggggente sia il risultato di un'operazione di bieca e nemmeno tanto raffinata propaganda esercitata con altri mezzi: nel Fascismo c'era Pavolini, nel 1948 c'era il parroco, nel 1994 c'era Raimondo Vianello. 

Ora cosa è buono e giusto te lo dice il sedicente "popolo del web" e 200 buzziconi che gridano in piazza davanti alle telecamere "rodotàrodotà", non sapendo come meglio occupare il proprio tempo (danni collaterali della disoccupazione e della malinconoia di masiniana memoria). 

Ma poi davvero i "matrimoni" gay e la cittadinanza ai figli degli immigrati sono le nostre priorità? Vale la pena di sorbirsi anni di nongoverno e nonscelte strategiche solo perchè anzichè i "matrimoni" gay si propongono le "unioni civili"?


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non esiste più da decenni _quella_ sinistra.
> Guarda bertinotti.
> Se fosse ancora esistita un minimo lui sarebbe ancora tra noi.
> Si è evoluta. Andiamo oltre ai concetti vetusti di potere operaio abbasso i _padroni_.
> ...


Cioe' il centrodestra sarebbe un conservatore,e la sinistra sarebbe progressista?
Il progresso e' dare in adozione i bambini agli ed alle omosessuali?
Fare come in Francia,dove non hanno un PAPA' ed una MAMMA ma un GENITORE UNO  ed un GENITORE DUE?  
Il progresso e' andare a Lampedusa a ricevere i barconi che puzzano di piscio e merda,con in mano un asciugamano e nell'altra la carta d'identita'?
Cosi' poi metti in ospedale gente che non ha pagato una lira perche' ha reddito zero mentre gli italiani fan la lista d'attesa,gli dai le case popolari perche' nessun italiano per quanto povero potra' mai esser povero come loro,metti i loro figli all'asilo gratis mentre gli italiani (se resta posto) ci mettono i pargoli a pagamento......poi se sospetti che uno di loro sia implicato nel rapimento/stupro/omicidio di una povera ragazzina,invece di torchiarlo ed analizzare a fondo la sua macchina,lo lasci scappare in nordafrica e con tante scuse.
E se come l'altro giorno ne becchi 3 con prove schiaccianti,che han picchiato selvaggiamente fino a farla morire una povera donna di 94 anni fino a farla morire per rapinarla di qualche decina di euro,la giornalista politicamente corretta parla di "presunti" assassini e di "rapina finita male".
Si,il progresso....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il progresso e' dare in adozione i bambini agli ed alle omosessuali?
> Fare come in Francia,dove non hanno un PAPA' ed una MAMMA ma un GENITORE UNO  ed un GENITORE DUE?
> Il progresso e' andare a Lampedusa a ricevere i barconi che puzzano di piscio e merda,con in mano un asciugamano e nell'altra la carta d'identita'?
> Cosi' poi metti in ospedale gente che non ha pagato una lira perche' ha reddito zero mentre gli italiani fan la lista d'attesa,gli dai le case popolari perche' nessun italiano per quanto povero potra' mai esser povero come loro,metti i loro figli all'asilo gratis mentre gli italiani (se resta posto) ci mettono i pargoli a pagamento......poi se sospetti che uno di loro sia implicato nel rapimento/stupro/omicidio di una povera ragazzina,invece di torchiarlo ed analizzare a fondo la sua macchina,lo lasci scappare in nordafrica e con tante scuse.
> ...


Per come l'hai scritto è un po' demagogico, ma nella sostanza concordo pienamente.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non esiste più da decenni _quella_ sinistra.
> Guarda *bertinotti*.
> Se fosse ancora esistita un minimo lui sarebbe ancora tra noi.
> *Si è evoluta. Andiamo oltre ai concetti vetusti di potere operaio abbasso i padroni.*


Vero. Adesso non è più nelle assemblee sindacali (se di operai non ce ne sono più, cannibalizzati dalla Cina, che cazzo di assemblee fai?).

Il subcomandante Fausto ha ripiegato su Cafonal di Dagospia, bello lampadato, che si strafoga di tramezzini e dispensa le sue supercazzole proletarie alle nobildonne ingioiellate. Anche questa è evoluzione: i tramezzini e il lusso. Eppoi vuoi mettere "colesterolo" e "Bulgari" pronunciati con la R moscia?


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cioe' il centrodestra sarebbe un conservatore,e la sinistra sarebbe progressista?
> Il progresso e' dare in adozione i bambini agli ed alle omosessuali?
> Fare come in Francia,dove non hanno un PAPA' ed una MAMMA ma un GENITORE UNO  ed un GENITORE DUE?
> Il progresso e' andare a Lampedusa a ricevere i barconi che puzzano di piscio e merda,con in mano un asciugamano e nell'altra la carta d'identita'?
> ...


sono molto d'accordo amico...il buonismo del cazzo e' tipico dei comunisti...ti raqcconto una perla.La parrucchiera dove va'mia moglie,le ha confidato che ha grande casino...il Comune di BO amministrato dai rossi,le ha negato l'accesso all'asilo.Sai perche'??prima i pachistani,poi i bolognesi.....
e pensare che le 3 piu'importanti cariche dello Stato sono in mano a quella gente li'.....


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono molto d'accordo amico...il buonismo del cazzo e' tipico dei comunisti...ti raqcconto una perla.La parrucchiera dove va'mia moglie,le ha confidato che ha grande casino...il Comune di BO amministrato dai rossi,le ha negato l'accesso all'asilo.Sai perche'??prima i pachistani,poi i bolognesi.....
> e pensare che le 3 piu'importanti cariche dello Stato sono in mano a quella gente li'.....


Aspetta,ancora poco e gli danno anche la quarta.
E poi si incazzano perche' per loro sono importanti i pricìpi.
E dopo 20 anni di "che schifo quello la'",fanno il governo con quello la'.
Roba da impazzire,per loro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Aprile 2013)

A me piace molto questo periodo storico: ci sono vivacità culturale, partecipazione politica e coscienza civile a profusione, tutti quelli del "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio" proprio non riesco a capirli nelle loro reazioni sempre così schifate ed altezzose, infondo le organizzazioni politiche sono così varie e ben distribuite che chiunque ne può trovare che gli calzino a pennello, si può scegliere votare per scegliere di votare chi dovrà scegliere chi di votare a nostro nome, con un'implicita fiducia nella fiducia della fiducia che farebbe impallidire per l'icredulità qualunque altro sistema di democrazia diretta creato appositamente per gente diffidente e guardinga, bah, poverini!
Anche se talora non sembra, tutti stanno lavorando per il bene collettivo!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Aspetta,ancora poco e gli danno anche la quarta.
> E poi si incazzano perche' per loro sono importanti i pricìpi.
> E dopo 20 anni di "che schifo quello la'",fanno il governo con quello la'.
> Roba da impazzire,per loro.


vero il compagno Letta premier.....il bello che il comico e i fessi dei suoi parlamentari vorrebbero il Copasir e un'altra commissione...domandina..ma PDL che ha avuto appena 10 milioni di voto..e La Lega????


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero il compagno Letta premier.....il bello che il comico e i fessi dei suoi parlamentari vorrebbero il Copasir e un'altra commissione...domandina..ma PDL che ha avuto appena 10 milioni di voto..e La Lega????


Sai che casini combinerebbero col Copasir in mano.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Letta premier


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono molto d'accordo amico...il buonismo del cazzo e' tipico dei comunisti...ti raqcconto una perla.La parrucchiera dove va'mia moglie,le ha confidato che ha grande casino...il Comune di BO amministrato dai rossi,le ha negato l'accesso all'asilo.Sai perche'??prima i pachistani,poi i bolognesi.....
> e pensare che le 3 piu'importanti cariche dello Stato sono in mano a quella gente li'.....


Comunque a bologna sono indietro.....qualche km piu' a nord c'e' la provincia che si vanta d'avere gli asili piu' economici della regione emilia-romagna,TRADOTTO;
-precedenza assoluta ai soliti immigrati che dichiarano reddito zero,e sotto una certa soglia di reddito la retta e' gratis!
Quindi gli indigeni non solo devono pregare perche' rimanga qualche posto per i loro pargoletti,una volta messe le nidiate degli italiani in fìeri,ma poi si pagano le rette.
Le loro e quelle degli altri.
Pazienza se le facessero pagare solo a quelli che votano sinistra....


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cioe' il centrodestra sarebbe un conservatore,e la sinistra sarebbe progressista?
> Il progresso e' dare in adozione i bambini agli ed alle omosessuali?
> Fare come in Francia,dove non hanno un PAPA' ed una MAMMA ma un GENITORE UNO  ed un GENITORE DUE?
> Il progresso e' andare a Lampedusa a ricevere i barconi che puzzano di piscio e merda,con in mano un asciugamano e nell'altra la carta d'identita'?
> ...


Porca miseria che concentrato di puttanate cosmiche.
Minchia.
Ci hai pure pensato?


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porca miseria che concentrato di puttanate cosmiche.
> Minchia.
> Ci hai pure pensato?


Non e' colpa del prossimo se sei ignorante.
Nel senso che ignori cosa ci sia a nord di bologna.
E cosa vi succeda.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porca miseria che concentrato di puttanate cosmiche.
> Minchia.
> Ci hai pure pensato?


noTebe ha stra ragione....


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

Non credo.
Del resto non importa.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non e' colpa del prossimo se sei ignorante.
> Nel senso che ignori cosa ci sia a nord di bologna.
> E cosa vi succeda.



madonna santa


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> noTebe ha stra ragione....


E' una guerra tra poveri lothar.
Siamo noi che ce la siamo voluta.
Con i governi degli ultimi 30 anni e con l'ostruzionismo mentale su certi argomenti.
Noi come popolo non ci evolviamo. Ci rattrappiamo su noi stessi e i nostri merdosi dogmi.

Questo è il risultato.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna santa


Un'atea che discorre di madonne.
E di evoluzione del popolo italiano.
Cioe' di una cosa di cui ogni giorno si puo' constatare il contrario,riferita ad un'entita' che non e' mai esistita.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Un'atea che discorre di madonne.
> E di evoluzione del popolo italiano.
> Cioe' di una cosa di cui ogni giorno si puo' constatare il contrario,riferita ad un'entita' che non e' mai esistita.


qual'è il soggetto?
Il popolo italiano che non è mai esistito?

Atea di che?
Madonne?
Dove?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non e' colpa del prossimo se sei ignorante.
> Nel senso che ignori cosa *ci sia a nord di bologna*.
> E cosa vi succeda.


ah cazzo ma esiste qualcosa a nord di Bologna? Oltre Comacchio?


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah cazzo ma esiste qualcosa a nord di Bologna? Oltre Comacchio?


un sacco di roba trita e ritrita sembra.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> qual'è il soggetto?
> Il popolo italiano che non è mai esistito?
> 
> Atea di che?
> ...


Concordo su una cosa.
Il popolo italiano non è mai esistito.
Ma di noi veneti parla già Tacito!

Come siamo rammolliti.
I romani avevano paura di noi: Tacito dice che veniamo dalla Pannonia, bellicosissimi, senzadio e senza vesti.

Come ci siamo rammolliti...

Siamo divenuti i servi della gleba...servi...
sempre là servili...ciò...paurosi dell'avvocato, del politico, della gente studià...del nobile...


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porca miseria che* concentrato di puttanate cosmiche.*
> Minchia.
> Ci hai pure pensato?



sono cose che accadono davvero, purtroppo
quello che è sbagliato, secondo me, è elencare solo il negativo, e farne un vessillo
invece si tace sui punti di pil e tasse che pagano questi tizi, o sulla tassa annuale sui permessi di soggiorno, o sul fatto che i bandi delle case popolari vanno a punteggio, che non hanno niente a che vedere con l'emergenza abitativa...e soprattutto non si dice cosa si potrebbe fare per mettere un po' di criterio in queste cose, partendo però dal presupposto che ormai questi tizi ce li abbiamo e ce li dobbiamo gestire, in qualche modo
indietro non si torna...queste sparate servono solo per far incazzare, e, per inciso, i fatti raccontati non sono niente rispetto a quello che combina/ha combinato chi ci governa da anni


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una guerra tra poveri lothar.
> Siamo noi che ce la siamo voluta.
> Con i governi degli ultimi 30 anni e con l'ostruzionismo mentale su certi argomenti.
> Noi come popolo non ci evolviamo. Ci rattrappiamo su noi stessi e i nostri merdosi dogmi.
> ...


La tua sembra la solita supercazzola dei buoni sentimenti modello Laura Boldrini/Agnoletto. Vai nel concreto, se riesci.

Parlando in generale, credo che la fortuna di tanti che la pensano così sia il segreto dell'urna: politically correct durante gli aperitivi + PDL nel segreto dell'urna = salvataggio di faccia pubblica e di interessi economici privati.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A me sembra che si faccia finta di non capire. I motivi non mi paiono tanto difficili.
> 
> La democrazia è fatta di voti. E' il gioco della coperta che è sempre troppo corta per coprire piedi e testa. In Italia, per provare a vincere, hai bisogno di coprire con le tue proposte e la tua "offerta" un arco di elettori che va da Luxuria a Tabacci a Bonino (a sinistra). E da Storace a Giovanardi a Cecchi Paone (a destra).
> 
> ...


Non so da che parte stai (ho paura di chiedertelo) sono perfettamente d'accordo per te. Tutti sventolano bandiere su questioni di rilevanza limitata per non doversi differenziare davvero apertamente.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per come l'hai scritto è un po' demagogico, ma nella sostanza concordo pienamente.


Non son più d'accordo con te:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> sono cose che accadono davvero, purtroppo
> quello che è sbagliato, secondo me, è elencare solo il negativo, e farne un vessillo
> invece si tace sui punti di pil e tasse che pagano questi tizi, o sulla tassa annuale sui permessi di soggiorno, o sul fatto che i bandi delle case popolari vanno a punteggio, che non hanno niente a che vedere con l'emergenza abitativa...e soprattutto non si dice cosa si potrebbe fare per mettere un po' di criterio in queste cose, partendo però dal presupposto che ormai questi tizi ce li abbiamo e ce li dobbiamo gestire, in qualche modo
> indietro non si torna...*queste sparate servono solo per far incazzare, e, per inciso, i fatti raccontati non sono niente rispetto a quello che combina/ha combinato chi ci governa da ann*i



ma lo so che accadono, mica vivo sulla luna.
Ma non si può fare una guerra di ideologia in questo senso con quello che dicevo io sui diritti civili che in italia latitano.

il neretto è ciò che avrei voluto esprimere. Cumulo di minchiate in quel senso


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Accade quel che chi ha governato ha voluto che accadesse. Però ho già abbastanza problemi per non impelagarmi in discussioni politiche (inutili) sul forum. Baci e abbracci


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La tua sembra la solita supercazzola dei buoni sentimenti modello Laura Boldrini/Agnoletto. Vai nel concreto, se riesci.
> 
> Parlando in generale, credo che la fortuna di tanti che la pensano così sia il segreto dell'urna: politically correct durante gli aperitivi + PDL nel segreto dell'urna = salvataggio di faccia pubblica e di interessi economici privati.



buoni sentimenti sto cazzo.
Io vorrei che ogni straniero che arriva qui prima di poter chiedere la cittadinanza debba  fare un esame di italiano, delle nostre leggi e giurare sulla costituzione italiana, e poi...ci penso.
Non mi piace la globalizzazione degli usi e costumi. E  no. La famiglia cinese con cui ho dovuto vivere per un mese sullo stesso piano non era uguale a me. Proprio per niente. E l'avrei bombizzata volentieri.
E meno male che era temporaneo.
Non sono certo razzista ma le differenze a casa mia le faccio notare. E se mio figlio non trova posto all'asilo perchè c'è non solo un cinese ma anche un fottuto americano che mi passa davanti. Mi incazzo. 
Detto questo sto parlando di diritti civili nostri.
Di avere la libertà di essere gay senza doverlo spiegare.
Che se voglio un figlio da un seme o un ovulo eterologo devo poterlo fare, all'interno della legge.
Legge, che non me ne da la possibilità

Il mio discorso non è politico, è squisitamente umano.


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Aprile 2013)

Intanto Letta premier con riserva.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> buoni sentimenti sto cazzo.
> Io vorrei che ogni straniero che arriva qui prima di poter chiedere la cittadinanza debba  fare un esame di italiano, delle nostre leggi e giurare sulla costituzione italiana, e poi...ci penso.
> Non mi piace la globalizzazione degli usi e costumi. E  no. La famiglia cinese con cui ho dovuto vivere per un mese sullo stesso piano non era uguale a me. Proprio per niente. E l'avrei bombizzata volentieri.
> E meno male che era temporaneo.
> ...


Basta non aver un modo di vivere che ti irrita?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porca miseria che concentrato di puttanate cosmiche.
> Minchia.
> Ci hai pure pensato?


Sembrerebbe di si ...


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

piccolo OT ... 

mi rende molto triste, quando leggo certe cose ... 

Ma avete mai confrontato i dati dell'immigrazione in europa? 

L'Italia ha l'*8%*!!!!!! (ISTAT:2012; Giorgia di Muzio)!!!

Noi, qui in Svizzera, abbiamo *22,9%
*
Ho dato lezioni in classi vicino Berna, Basilea, Biel-Bienne ecc. (oggi sono stata a Ginevra ... non dico niente)
Nelle quali cerano 19 nazionalità differenti, con uno o due svizzeri ...

Non è un problema dello straniero! 
È un problema del paese! 

Ma che pretendere! Se neanche gli italiani conoscono le cose ... scusate! ... 

Devo dire, che qui, finalmente, sono pochi gli italiani che fanno proprio piangere! 
Spero, di non dover mai più digerire certe frasi come oggi ... 
"mia figlia non prende la cittadinanza svizzera. non si abbassa a questo popolo"

madoooooo ... a volte mi vergogno di essere in parte italiana ... 

scusate tanto ... veramente tanto! ... ma sento cose, e devo fare finta di comprendere ... 

chisuo OT

sienne ... 

ora mi calmo ... domani, altra giornata ...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> piccolo OT ...
> 
> ...


Sei mai stata a Magadino?
Sono lì con quella gente che mi dice...
Ah vede maestro da noi tutto pulito non come voi in Italia.

E io...
Per forza
Voi Svizzeri buttate giù tutte le immondizie per il Ticino e ce le cucchiamo noi.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei mai stata a Magadino?
> Sono lì con quella gente che mi dice...
> Ah vede maestro da noi tutto pulito non come voi in Italia.
> 
> ...



Ciao,

non ho mai sostenuto, che qui tutto brilla! MAI!
Abbiamo i nostri problemi e sgarbi ... come ovunque.

Ora, vorrai raccontare, che la spazzatura di Napoli, o di altri luoghi o
come allora "la terra dei fuochi" ... siano in verità, opera degli svizzeri?  ...

poi elencare quanto vuoi ... non nasconde il fatto, che l'Italia ha dei problemi 
veramente gravi! ... MA GRAVI! ... 

Mi sono sfogata! Forse ho sbagliato ... ma ho sbagliato IO ... 
L'Italia con ciò, non sta meglio o peggio! I numeri quelli sono ...
e i "sans papier" ci sono pure qui ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> piccolo OT ...
> 
> ...



quoto veramente con tutta me stessa.
Non dovevo scrivere post.
Era solo quella frase.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho mai sostenuto, che qui tutto brilla! MAI!
> Abbiamo i nostri problemi e sgarbi ... come ovunque.
> ...


Ma uffi dei...
Magadino è lì fuori nel ticino no?
Mica è Zurigo eh?
Sai che sono stato a Losanna?

Robe da matti...
All'epoca con il denaro che qui mangiavo in ristorante lì mi sono comprato un panino...

Però fighi gli svizzeri
con i loro referendum
hanno tagliato gli stipendi ai super manager...

La Svizzera ha dato comunque sai, nel mio settore, un grandissimo interprete...e studioso di Bach...Lionell Rogg
Poi Basilea è un centro di studi musicali forse tra i più importanti d'Europa. ( per la musica antica)
E a Zurigo sta forse una delle più incredibili sale da concerto che io abbia mai visto...la mitica e unica Tonhalle!

Magadino invece è rinomata per il festival organistico estivo...


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto veramente con tutta me stessa.
> Non dovevo scrivere post.
> Era solo quella frase.



Ciao Tebe,

mi vergogno un pò ... di essermi sfogata ... 
di norma, digerisco "bene", certe cose ... 

ma certi confronti come oggi ... mi veniva da piangere ... 
vedevo la ragazza ... la madre non diceva nulla ... 
va boh. STOP. 
si trova sempre una soluzione ... ci vuole solo tanta pazienza ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto veramente con tutta me stessa.
> Non dovevo scrivere post.
> Era solo quella frase.


Embè il nostro paese è speciale no?
Ma ci pensi mai allo straniero che viene qui convinto di A...
E poi si scontra con B?

Cioè voglio dire...
Nel resto dell'Europa mica le questure, le preture, gli uffici funzionano come da noi eh?

Cioè noi siamo un paese fatto così:
GLi albanesi sono poveri, ma hanno tutti il satellite.
Tutti vedono RAI1...e si convincono che l'Italia sia quella che vedono lì no?

Poi sfidano la vita e sbarcano a Brindisi.
Si chiedono come prima cosa...ma siamo arrivati in Italia o siamo in Turkemistan?

Cioè io ho un vicino indiano...
Suo figlio viene a casa mia...
Ma lui mi fa...ma guarda che io vengo dal Kasmir eh? Non sono mai andato dentro il Gange...

Ma ne ho viste di cose sai, da quando sono in Italia...

CIoè a detta sua...
E' più facile rimanere in Italia come clandestino e delinquente
che non come onesto cittadino...


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffi dei...
> Magadino è lì fuori nel ticino no?
> Mica è Zurigo eh?
> Sai che sono stato a Losanna?
> ...


Ciao Contuccio ... 

Basilea ... la adoro! Bella per l'atmosfera che c'è!
nonostante sia una città, la vita lì, è come in un grande paese!

Lì, ho conosciuto delle persone dell'islam fantastici (ca. 15 anni fa), giravano i film 
per gli svizzeri e per le loro comunità ... per facilitare l'integrazione!
In cantine, scuole ecc. bello! 

È questa gente, che merita di essere vista e presa in considerazione! 

Hehehe ... lì, ho visto per la prima volta un teatro "psicadellico" tipo anni 60/70
per due settimane, vedevo ovunque strane cose ... e non ho neanche bevuto!
ma sarò fessa ... 


Aiaiaia ... Zurigo ... la Tonhalle! ... Mia figlia mi ci ha portata ... 
non ricordo più bene per cosa ... quella mi trascina ovunque ... hehe ... 

grazie ...

sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Perchè ingenuo?
> 
> Gli italiani non aprono gli occhi manco se gli mettono l'Iva al 30%...
> Forse non è del tutto sbagliato spararle alte, magari qualche cervello si sveglia ed inizia a farsi domande.
> ...


Il problema di Italia non sono le tasse. Il problema reale è il popolo che non muove mai un dito di propria iniziativa e aspetta sempre che qualcuno faccia qualcosa. Dal momento che noi cominciamo a fare cose, tutto cambierà. Ma fino a quando restiamo con le mani nelle mani siamo pienamente rappresentati dal governo. Da un qualunque governo. Perché anche Grillo fino a oggi non ha fatto niente. Grillo è bravo a parlare, ma lo siamo anche noi.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Contuccio ...
> 
> Basilea ... la adoro! Bella per l'atmosfera che c'è!
> nonostante sia una città, la vita lì, è come in un grande paese!
> ...


[video=youtube;Xw-3GvwT6_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw-3GvwT6_Y[/video]

Non per la musica...ma per l'acustica...
Pensa che il soffitto e le pareti hanno dei pannelli che si modificano a seconda di quante persone ci sono in sala....
Mai avrei pensato che un organo potesse suonare così...mai...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io son sempre più convinto che gli italiani hanno quello che si meritano alla fine.


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il problema di Italia non sono le tasse. Il problema reale è il popolo che non muove mai un dito di propria iniziativa e aspetta sempre che qualcuno faccia qualcosa. Dal momento che noi cominciamo a fare cose, tutto cambierà. Ma fino a quando restiamo con le mani nelle mani siamo pienamente rappresentati dal governo. Da un qualunque governo. Perché anche Grillo fino a oggi non ha fatto niente. Grillo è bravo a parlare, ma lo siamo anche noi.


Insomma aspettiamo no?
Vedrai che arriverà la tassa che farà traboccare il vaso no?

Lo stato siamo noi?

E chi ce crede?

Il mio popolo comunque è sempre stato un mulo da soma.

La nostra mentalità è sempre stata:
1) Arrangiarsi
2) Farcela nonostante i danni che ci fa lo stato

Cioè capisci per noi...lo stato...è na roba lontana...come dire...na roba che si vede in tv...
Un mio concittadino è senatore della repubblica, da quando è là...insomma...quando viene al paese...tutti lo guardano storto...

Il problema è che ora non si può fare più niente.
Se inizi a fare qualcosa, vengono subito a stopparti.

...laonde per cui...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io son sempre più convinto che gli italiani hanno quello che si meritano alla fine.


No varda
qua i rasona così

Cossa ghemo fato de male per ciaparse dosso sto castigo de dio eh?

E pensare che....

http://www.librimondadori.it/libri/schei

Tutto andà in mona...

E pensare che i nostri veci imprenditori i girava mia con el mercedes eh? Ma con la punto dell'azienda...

E me lo ricordo el vecio toni bosco, che diseva...

Fare l'imprenditore xe come essere un pugile nel ring, bisogna saver fare tri passi indrio per farghine uno vanti...

E mi, mio caro, co xè le vache grasse, meto via per quando vien le vache magre, ma desso el problema xè tutte ste sanguisughe tacà alle vache...

Na volta, bastava aver voja de lavorare...desso te te rovini in un mucio de carte...

E toni bosco era un operaio di un'azienda che faceva motori, nello scantinato di casa sua, partì a costruire ventilatori...

E i suoi ventilatori sono andati poi in tutto il mondo...

Ma lui tutti possono vedere la casa attaccata all'azienda e il vivere parco...tutto dedito al lavoro...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma aspettiamo no?
> Vedrai che arriverà la tassa che farà traboccare il vaso no?
> 
> Lo stato siamo noi?
> ...


Le tasse si possono anche non pagare. Ma non concepibile per me che non si faccia qualcosa di proprio pugno per cambiare una situazione che non è sostenibile da decine di anni.

Da cominciare ad esempio con il diritto di avere un posto fisso, non per lavorare, ma per avere soldi facili. Se la macchina dello Stato veramente lavorasse allora sarebbero smaltite tutte le pratiche entro breve tempo. E poi dovrebbero andare tutti quelli che hanno più nulla da fare in un altro posto. Ma questo non succede. Perché pur mantenendosi il posto di lavoro preferiscono non fare nulla e noi paghiamo. Ma siamo anche noi gli stupidi perché tutte le volte che c'è un problema con lo Stato dovremmo denunciare la gente che non svolge loro compito più rapidamente possibile ai loro superiori.

Il punto è che siamo troppo menefreghisti. E quindi quando qualcosa non va paghiamo piuttosto più soldi che risolvere il problema alla radice. E così è spiegato perché cresce l'apparato dello Stato. Ora forse qualcosa sta cambiando in questo senso perché non ci sono più soldi per pagare l'apparato. E urge anche che si fanno le pratiche arretrate. Ma appena ci tornano i soldi, tornano anche i problemi di oggi.

Quindi penso la cosa migliore sia il crollo totale del sistema attuale. Più che la politica non riesce a risolvere il problema, più siamo vicini a questo crollo. Quando lo Stato non sarà più in grado di pagare i suoi dipendenti tutto il sistema sarà abbandonato. Salvo alcuni che hanno sempre lavorato.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Le tasse si possono anche non pagare. Ma non concepibile per me che non si faccia qualcosa di proprio pugno per cambiare una situazione che non è sostenibile da decine di anni.
> 
> Da cominciare ad esempio con il diritto di avere un posto fisso, non per lavorare, ma per avere soldi facili. Se la macchina dello Stato veramente lavorasse allora sarebbero smaltite tutte le pratiche entro breve tempo. E poi dovrebbero andare tutti quelli che hanno più nulla da fare in un altro posto. Ma questo non succede. Perché pur mantenendosi il posto di lavoro preferiscono non fare nulla e noi paghiamo. Ma siamo anche noi gli stupidi perché tutte le volte che c'è un problema con lo Stato dovremmo denunciare la gente che non svolge loro compito più rapidamente possibile ai loro superiori.
> 
> ...


Ci vorrebbe l'obiezione fiscale.
Raccogliere il denaro:
vincolarlo.

Poi dire
Fate le riforme noi paghiamo
continuate a fare il kindergaarten a Montecitorio

Noi rubiniamo...cioè ehm...vi rubiamo tutto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma aspettiamo no?
> *Vedrai che arriverà la tassa che farà traboccare il vaso no?*
> 
> 
> ...


basta tasse, non se ne può più
anzi aboliamo equitalia
che ha fatto solo danni
l'arte dell'arrangiarsi è insita
nel dna di noi italiani, anche
se diventa ogni giorno più difficile


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè il nostro paese è speciale no?
> Ma ci pensi mai allo straniero che viene qui convinto di A...
> E poi si scontra con B?
> 
> ...


la fidanzata, con figlia, brasiliana di un mio amico è più di un anno che aspetta il permesso di soggiorno.
Ha ragione Sienne. Siano noi il problema e quando leggo interventi come quelli di eretteo che pone davanti "problemi" che in primis dovrebbero far vergognare la nostra classe dirigente e poi noi come popolo, bollandoli quasi come IL problema...

siamo veramente un popolo di pellegrini miserabili.


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la fidanzata, con figlia, brasiliana di un mio amico è più di un anno che aspetta il permesso di soggiorno.
> Ha ragione Sienne. Siano noi il problema e quando leggo interventi come quelli di eretteo che pone davanti "problemi" che in primis dovrebbero far vergognare la nostra classe dirigente e poi noi come popolo, bollandoli quasi come IL problema...
> 
> siamo veramente un popolo di pellegrini miserabili.



Ciao Tebe,

no, dai ... 

secondo la mia esperienza, molti italiani si vantano di quello che "una volta è stato".
come se fosse un bonus a vita, per non dover più fare nulla ... più mettersi in discussione. 

qualsiasi scempio, viene banalizzato ... perché l'eredità è egregia! 
"tutti sognano l'Italia in fin dei conti ecc. ... in Italia si sà vivere e godere ecc. ecc. "

Ma l'Italiano ... tende ad essere presuntuoso, a credersi chi sa che, solo per l'eredità ... 

È solo ora di crescere, tutti ci troviamo nella stessa barca ... nessun bonus ... per nessuno. 
Ma il risveglio, mi sembra, sta accadendo ... 

E molte cose che dici, concordo ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la fidanzata, con figlia, brasiliana di un mio amico è più di un anno che aspetta il permesso di soggiorno.
> Ha ragione Sienne. Siano noi il problema e quando leggo interventi come quelli di eretteo che pone davanti "problemi" che in primis dovrebbero far vergognare la nostra classe dirigente e poi noi come popolo, bollandoli quasi come IL problema...
> 
> siamo veramente un popolo di pellegrini miserabili.


Io so che cosa ho passato.
Con il kit afflussi 2006
per aiutare il fratello di un mio vicino.
Richiedendolo come colf...

Sai com'è l'Italia?

L'Italia è così:
Ricevo una lettera molto minacciosa raccomandata dalla stato che mi intima di versare i contributi al mio dipendente che avevo assunto come collaboratore domestico. Per l'anno tot.
Peccato che lui non lavorava più da me da più di due anni prima dei contributi inps contestatimi.

Siccome io sono Veneto e non mi fido di Roma Ladrona...
Quando iniziai a versare i contributi ( da notare che tu devi versare i contributi di un lavoratore che non puoi assumere perchè non è arrivato permesso di soggiorno)...feci seguire tutte ste cose dal mio commercialista.

La quale mi mostrò tutta la documentazione inviata all'epoca per mostrare all'inps che da data tot sta persona non lavorava più da me.

E non ti dico...
di quando vai a credito irpef...

E non ti dico di quando mi spettavano i contributi ebav e l'ufficio per l'impiego scaricava il barile all'inps e l'inps al centro per l'impiego. Mi ricordo bene che chiesi collocquio con il direttore...mi si presentò davanti una donna saputella...e io esordii esasperato con voce baritonale...senti puttana...dame i me schei...

Questa è l'Italia.

Perchè tutti ci devono guadagnare...

Che si festeggia oggi?

Nessun pomodoro marcio contro montecitorio eh? No eh?


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A me sembra che si faccia finta di non capire. I motivi non mi paiono tanto difficili.
> 
> La democrazia è fatta di voti. E' il gioco della coperta che è sempre troppo corta per coprire piedi e testa. In Italia, per provare a vincere, hai bisogno di coprire con le tue proposte e la tua "offerta" un arco di elettori che va da Luxuria a Tabacci a Bonino (a sinistra). E da Storace a Giovanardi a Cecchi Paone (a destra).
> 
> ...


In sintesi: no a Rodotà perchè l'hanno proposto gli altri.   e questo conferma la mia convinzione sul fondamentale appettito abnorme di poltrone dei piddini.

il resto lascerebbe intendere che Mussolini aveva ragione quando diceva che governare gli italiani non è difficile. è inutile.....

e sì,penso pure io che in questo momento il matrimonio gay non sia certo la priorità.  ma per me non lo è neppure la legge elettorale,perchè se tu hai 3 blocchi incomunicanti e più o meno equivalenti,anche un doppio turno alla francese non ti risolve il problema.

qui si deve smetterla di ragionare la politica come se fosse un derby,parafrasando Churchill.  alla fine questo è il problema vero degli italiani


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2013)

buon
25 aprile
a tutti!!!​


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> buon
> 25 aprile
> a tutti!!!​


1..2..3...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1..2..3...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e dai Conte
cerchiamo almeno oggi 
di essere ottimisti


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la fidanzata, con figlia, brasiliana di un mio amico è più di un anno che aspetta il permesso di soggiorno.
> Ha ragione Sienne. Siano noi il problema e quando leggo interventi come quelli di eretteo che pone davanti "problemi" che in primis dovrebbero far vergognare la nostra classe dirigente e poi noi come popolo, bollandoli quasi come IL problema...
> 
> siamo veramente un popolo di pellegrini miserabili.


Anche il post di Eretteo ha una sua utilità. Per paradosso. Come quando io avevo suggerito campi di concentramento per eliminare che "disturba", il mio interlocutore si era reo conto di quel che stava dicendo. Anche se io non ero credibile


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> buon
> 25 aprile
> a tutti!!!​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyDJfEg1s08 molto bella anche la pubblicità Dove prima.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> e dai Conte
> cerchiamo almeno oggi
> di essere ottimisti


Flavietta ma come si fa ad esserlo? Sempre la stessa minestra riscaldata con l'aggiunta di qualche ingrediente nuovo che però si scopre poi provenire dalla stessa cucina ......:bleah::incazzato:


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Flavietta ma come si fa ad esserlo? Sempre la stessa minestra riscaldata con l'aggiunta di qualche ingrediente nuovo che però si scopre poi provenire dalla stessa cucina ......:bleah::incazzato:


oggi ricordiamo e festeggiamo
Coloro che con tanto sacrificio ed impegno
hanno posto la parola fine
ad un capitolo buio della nostra storia
nel nostro contesto attuale
voglio essere ottimista
e sperare che ben presto
ci potremo liberare
da questa manciata di mediocri
che si ostinano a rimanere
incollati alla poltrona
auguri a te


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> oggi ricordiamo e festeggiamo
> Coloro che con tanto sacrificio ed impegno
> hanno posto la parola fine
> ad un capitolo buio della nostra storia
> ...


Liberarsi da questi è molto più difficile.
Perchè non basta prendere in mano il fucile.
Sono molto più subdoli.
E hanno messo mano alle tasche degli italiani con lo stile del venezian...
un capello alla volta...

Ma se ripercorri la storia
Vedrai che Benito partì come Grillo.

Solo che grillo è un paiasso al confronto di quell'altro.

L'altro era guidato da un'ambizione personale incommensurabile.
E tentò l'impresa di fare dell'Italia una nazione potente e moderna.
Partendo da una situazione alquanto disastrosa.

Ovvio fu un regime.
Ma in quel regime, non si poteva tanto chiaccherare.
Anzi ogni chiacchera era stroncata sul nascere.

E prima della guerra i conti erano in ordine.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

60 anni fa...

[video=youtube;s60o__uCaj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s60o__uCaj8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;rLknHEnig_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLknHEnig_o[/video]
Esempio del lavoro e della volontà della nuova Italia.


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Liberarsi da questi è molto più difficile.
> Perchè non basta prendere in mano il fucile.
> Sono molto più subdoli.
> E hanno messo mano alle tasche degli italiani con lo stile del venezian...
> ...


attenzione però
a non porre l'accento
sulla parola sbagliata
quando nacque la lega
serviva un vocione carismatico
che riunisse le folle,
ruolo svolto da Bossi, 
mentre alle spalle la mente
era Miglio
Grillo è un altro vocione
chi mi preoccupa è Casaleggio


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> attenzione però
> a non porre l'accento
> sulla parola sbagliata
> quando nacque la lega
> ...


Ma credimi un conto è la liga veneta
un conto la lega...

E la peggior cosa che hanno fatto quelli della liga
è stato compromettersi con quelli della lega...

perchè appunto i longobardi sono solo dei gran chiaccheroni altezzosi che si credono di essere chissacchè...

E appunto noi, i soliti mona creduloni...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liga_Veneta


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> In sintesi: no a Rodotà perchè l'hanno proposto gli altri.   e questo conferma la mia convinzione sul fondamentale appettito abnorme di poltrone dei piddini.
> 
> il resto lascerebbe intendere che Mussolini aveva ragione quando diceva che governare gli italiani non è difficile. è inutile.....
> 
> ...



nessuno l'ha detto infatti, ma non si muove mai niente. Niente.
I temi etici non sono mai la priorità in questo paese mai.
Guarda un pò i Dico.
Anni.
Guarda un pò il testamento biologico.
Altri anni.
E ancora nulla. Il vuoto legislativo.

Siamo paralizzati su tutto.
Abbiamo sempre urgenze, sempre.
E facciamo le cose a cazzo di cane.
Le urgenze in questo paese sono cucite addosso a lolito.
Che potrebbe anche andarmi bene, se si facesse qualxosa di decente, ma così non è.
E intanto non di legifera su un cazzo di niente.
Prioritario o meno.

Le carceri per esempio.
Sono ANNI che si dice e ci dice anche l'europa che la legge fini sulle droghe è una vaccata che ha fatto solo peggio e riempito le carceri.
Non è più un mistero per nessuno che equiparare le droghe leggere a quelle pesanti è stata una troiata globale e cosmica eppure guarda li.
Hanno fatto qualcosa?
No. 
E questo non è prioritario insieme al lavoro? Alle tasse?
Sarebbero meno spese, meno processi, più fluidità della  giustizia.
E meno gente in galera per una canna.

Facciamo ridere.
Tutto è prioritario ormai perchè siamo talmente alla deriva che...


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2013)

il problema delle carceri è principalmente legato alle carcerazioni preventive ed ai tempi tecnici dei rpocessi.

ed avendo brevemente lavorato in quell'ambito posso confermare che le pene detentive minime,diciamo fino a 6 mesi,non venissero in automatico tramutate in sanzioni pecuniarie,in galera ci sarebbe il doppio della gente che ci sta ora.   per tacere del problema degli orari di lavoro di tribunali e procure.....

quindi,sì il matrimonio gay mi suona oggi come un'arma di distrazione di massa,che distoglie l'attenzione da cose come il TwoPack europeo.

tu sai cosa accade ogni 15 ottobre,a partire da quest'anno,vero?


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2013)

l'evasione fiscale in Italia
è pari in un anno a DUE manovre finanziarie tipo.
pensate a quanto ci è costata l'ultima.
a quanto ci sta costando.
tutto questo per permettere a " qualcuno" di non pagare le tasse.
il concetto è se tutti paghiamo, tutti paghiamo meno.
uno stato sociale ha bisogno di servizi, che vanno dalla potatura 
degli alberi sulle strade, agli asili nido.
il bene sociale è bene di tutti ma principalmente diviene anche il tuo bene.
Questo hanno capito i Germanici, questo non entra nella testa e nel culo 
degli Italioti.
popolo di merda, provinciale e qualunquista
legato al "me" invece che al "noi".


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'evasione fiscale in Italia
> è pari in un anno a DUE manovre finanziarie tipo.
> pensate a quanto ci è costata l'ultima.
> a quanto ci sta costando.
> ...


sarebbe bello far passare questo concetto
nella mente di alcuni:smile:


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> sarebbe bello far passare questo concetto
> nella mente di alcuni:smile:


già.
ma non è un concetto di destra o sinistra.
è un concetto sociale, semplice, limpido.
come puoi lamentarti se gli asili non ci sono o le strade sono piene di buche,
 se tu stesso per prima in principio non contibuisci al miglioramento?
Qualcuno dirà.. io ho pagato, sono tutti ladri e si rubano i nostri soldi.
io ti dico fai il tuo dovere e perseguita i ladri, cerca la giustizia... non associarti a loro, 
nell'errata convinzione che se tutti rubano allora rubo anche io.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> già.
> ma non è un concetto di destra o sinistra.
> è un concetto sociale, semplice, limpido.
> come puoi lamentarti se gli asili non ci sono o le strade sono piene di buche,
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> già.
> ma non è un concetto di destra o sinistra.
> è un concetto sociale, semplice, limpido.
> come puoi lamentarti se gli asili non ci sono o le strade sono piene di buche,
> ...


è un concetto oltremodo arcaico
un tempo chiamavano ciò "correttezza"
o persone dotate di educazione civica


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> è un concetto oltremodo arcaico
> un tempo chiamavano ciò "correttezza"
> o persone dotate di educazione civica


si, manca il senso dello stato, dell'essere sociale.
ma non come "stato" come patria o bandiere tricolore.
io me ne frego del tricolore se non ci sta la base,
 la vera coesione.
non significa assentizialismo.
io non sostengo nessuno.
manca il senso sociale.
questo è il dramma, serio.
il popolo italiano vede il sociale come nemico.


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, manca il senso dello stato, dell'essere sociale.
> ma non come "stato" come patria o bandiere tricolore.
> io me ne frego del tricolore se non ci sta la base,
> la vera coesione.
> ...


manca il senso dello stato,
perchè  in troppi ambiti
lo stato è assente
le persone comuni si sono sostituite 
ad esso, tamponando questa lacuna
con il volntoriato
il senso sociale esiste eccome
ma non da parte dello stato


----------



## lothar57 (25 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> già.
> ma non è un concetto di destra o sinistra.
> è un concetto sociale, semplice, limpido.
> come puoi lamentarti se gli asili non ci sono o le strade sono piene di buche,
> ...


Ciao spider,aggiungo un'a semplice annottazione,asera tornando  a casa,.autostrada...ormai auto nostre sparite,solo assurde scatolotte coreane,e anonime tedesche...ridicolo,in. Ffrancia vedi solo peugeot citroen e renault,auto bruttissime,...che pero'compriamo.


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, manca il senso dello stato, dell'essere sociale.
> ma non come "stato" come patria o bandiere tricolore.
> io me ne frego del tricolore se non ci sta la base,
> la vera coesione.
> ...



Ciao Spider!!!

QUOTO alla massima potenza!!!

manca, il senso della corresponsabilità. 

l'ho notato qui, quando si è andato a votare sia per pagare più tasse, 
sia per prolungare gli anni lavorativi. 
(è stato spiegato il perché e per cosa servissero i soldi)
Il popolo ha votato si. 

Molti italiani ... hanno definito, gli svizzeri, un popolo di pecore ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao spider,aggiungo un'a semplice annottazione,asera tornando  a casa,.autostrada...ormai auto nostre sparite,solo assurde scatolotte coreane,e anonime tedesche...ridicolo,in. Ffrancia vedi solo peugeot citroen e renault,auto bruttissime,...che pero'compriamo.


Ciao,

non ho capito, cosa intendi ...
intendi, che i francesi comprano le loro macchine?

infatti, l'ho notato, quando sono passata da Basilea per andare a Parigi.

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (25 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho capito, cosa intendi ...
> intendi, che i francesi comprano le loro macchine?
> ...


Noi siamo esterofili,loro no.e simo cosi'cretini,da mandare soldi ai tedeschi,e ai francesi,per ottenere insulse auto


----------



## lunaiena (25 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'evasione fiscale in Italia
> è pari in un anno a DUE manovre finanziarie tipo.
> pensate a quanto ci è costata l'ultima.
> a quanto ci sta costando.
> ...


si vero..
ricordo mio padre e la sua generazione cosa non ha ccombattuto per 
i diritti sul lavoratore ...
cosa che noi pensando solo al "me" li abbiamo persi quasi tutti...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe l'obiezione fiscale.
> Raccogliere il denaro:
> vincolarlo.
> 
> ...


Non è possibile vincolare il denaro perché molto del denaro ce lo chiedono senza alcun diritto. Chiedono troppi soldi per far mangiare della gente che non fa niente dalla mattina fino alla sera e per questo motivo non è possibile ipotetizzare correttezza nei loro confronti. Ci vogliono altre misure per cambiare e una delle vie percorribili è non pagare proprio niente.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non è possibile vincolare il denaro perché molto del denaro ce lo chiedono senza alcun diritto. Chiedono troppi soldi per far mangiare della gente che non fa niente dalla mattina fino alla sera e per questo motivo non è possibile ipotetizzare correttezza nei loro confronti. Ci vogliono altre misure per cambiare e una delle vie percorribili è non pagare proprio niente.


Ci stiamo arrivando...no?
La nuova piaga è: si lavora ma nessuno paga no?

Almeno sento dire così qui in giro...
TI do i soldi, quando mi pagano...


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema delle carceri *è principalmente legato alle carcerazioni preventive ed ai tempi tecnici dei rpocessi.*
> 
> ed avendo brevemente lavorato in quell'ambito posso confermare che le pene detentive minime,diciamo fino a 6 mesi,non venissero in automatico tramutate in sanzioni pecuniarie,in galera ci sarebbe il doppio della gente che ci sta ora.   per tacere del problema degli orari di lavoro di tribunali e procure.....
> 
> ...


Intanto il neretto ok, ma considerato i nuovi reati introdotti (droga eccetera) abbiamo dato il colpo di grazia, di fatto aumentando di moltissimo un sistema già ingolfato.


Leggi qui, molto interessante.
http://www.associazioneoutsider.it/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/situazioni-nelle-carceri-in-Italia.pdf

Ripeto che nessuno ha fatto una battaglia per il matrimonio gay nemmeno i nostri politici visto che sia a destra sia a sinistra se ne guardano bene, come del resto TUTTI i temi etici.
Dove tu abbia visto nella nostra politica qualcuno che parla seriamente di matrimonio gay...ecco. Io non l'ho percepito.
Ho solo aperto un 3d per dare una notizia.
E' distrazione di massa?
Che massa?
Comunque ne prendo atto.
L'unica cosa che so del 15 ottobre è che è la giornata mondiale di protesa.
E sono andata a manifestare come sempre faccio quando credo in qualcosa.

Non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> già.
> ma non è un concetto di destra o sinistra.
> è un concetto sociale, semplice, limpido.
> come puoi lamentarti se gli asili non ci sono o le strade sono piene di buche,
> ...



verde mio.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, manca il senso dello stato, dell'essere sociale.
> ma non come "stato" come patria o bandiere tricolore.
> io me ne frego del tricolore se non ci sta la base,
> la vera coesione.
> ...



verde virtuale


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, manca il senso dello stato, dell'essere sociale.
> ma non come "stato" come patria o bandiere tricolore.
> io me ne frego del tricolore se non ci sta la base,
> la vera coesione.
> ...


esatto. Sono tutti verso se stessi anche per cose che ognuno potrebbe fare nel suo piccolo.
Ti faccio un esempio.
Sono donatrice di midollo osseo da vent'anni, e sono stata chiamata quattro volte per fare la tipizzazione.
L'ultima poco tempo fa, stavo già con Mattia.
Non lo sapeva, non è che metto i manifesti ho la mia tesserina insieme a quella dei donatori di organi e bon.
Mi chiamano.
Vado in ospedale a fare la prima tipizzazione.
Non dico nulla a mattia perchè me ne dimentico.
Una settimana dopo mi richiama il medico dicendo che devo fare la seconda tipizzazione, che la prima ha dato valori di compatibilità con il ricevente quindi dobbiamo approfondire.
Il tutto si svolge davanti a Mattia.
Chiudo la telefonata e
-Doni il tuo midollo?-
-Si...perchè quella faccia sconvolta?-
-Ma perchè fai una roba del genere?-

Per farla breve. Donare il midollo è una cazzata, come donare il sangue. Non ti porta via niente. Niente.
Eppure in italia siamo quattro gatti.
E la gente muore per mancanza di compatibilità.
Il senso sociale comincia dalle piccole cose. Anche donare gli organi. Che cazzo te ne frega? Sei morto. Eppure. Quattro gatti pure qui.
Come facciamo ad essere un paese che va bene se manchiamo proprio alla base?

:bleah:


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao spider,aggiungo un'a semplice annottazione,asera tornando  a casa,.autostrada...ormai auto nostre sparite,solo assurde scatolotte coreane,e anonime tedesche...ridicolo,in. Ffrancia vedi solo peugeot citroen e renault,auto bruttissime,...che pero'compriamo.


Si beh ... non è che la Fiat sia un'associazione di volontariato ...

Se io vado in fiat a chiedere una cazzo di Panda e mi sparano 16k € penso di avere tutto il diritto a rivolgermi altrove...
Dovrebbero avere un pò più di occhio sulle strategie aziendali, o proporre un marchio low cost, in modo da riuscire ad abbassare il costo del prodotto finito.
Che poi se vai in concessionaria si credo no di vendere dei cazz di mercedes quando in vetrina c'hanno i bruchimela.

Bah

E' mercato e come tale va trattato.
Fiat è migliorata in qualità, le ultime punto hanno degli interni notevoli, ma innovazione 0, 
sono ancora fatte sul pianale della Grande Punto del 2005, si continua a ricarrozzare e basta, vedi Bravo e Giulietta ...



Poi mi fermo perchè mi incazz

come si fa a sputta**** il nome Alfa e Lancia in queste maniere...

Anzi no, vogliamo parlare del freemont?
Quando tutte le case sparano fuori ibridi benzina o diesel per risparmiare sui consumi,
la Fiat che fa?
Ti spara una carroarmato da 5 metri che faà 8km / litro ... e si che i motori multijet non hanno nulla da invidiare a nessuno ...

Altro:
tutto il mercato tira sui piccoli suv - l'unico segmento le cui vendite resistono - 
Renault e Pegeout (o come cavolo si scrive) presentano le proprie proposte, con investimenti marginali visto che partono da pianali esistenti .... Fiat dov'è?? Forse la 500x arriverà nel tardo 2014 (quando probabilmente il mercato si inventerà qualcos'altro)

Certo, forse dovremmo essere più campanilisti in fatto di macchine, ma sta di fatto che se io voglio una berlina FIAT, questa NON C'E'.

Torno a lavurà


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> già.
> ma non è un concetto di destra o sinistra.
> è un concetto sociale, semplice, limpido.
> come puoi lamentarti se gli asili non ci sono o le strade sono piene di buche,
> ...


cerco di non rubare, ma se non è possibile, mi trasformo in ladro onesto, informando tutti cosa ho rubato. non perché si sappia, ma perché si comincia a riflettere.

io non do più credito allo Stato, con decorrenza del fine anno 2012, perché gli acconti IVA e tasse sono infami. come me hanno fatto molte altre persone. se devo anticipare soldi che forse avrei guadagnato, e se non li avrei pagato (come non ho fatto) e dovrei quindi pagare a saldo gli interessi dei soldi che effettivamente non ho anticipato, allora c'è qualcosa che non va nella testa degli italiani, che ancora la pagano.

questa legge è un insulto a chi lavora e chi è onesto!

certe cose non vanno pagate, quando soprattutto non si ha più niente, e fare debiti (dove?) per pagare la presunzione istituzionale, è un colmo che va portato fino al tribunale Europeo. non sono l'unico e bisogna solo aspettare questo Ottobre ... perché ...

in caso di mancanza di attività risolutive alla crisi, ma veramente poche parole e tanta ciccia reale, lo Stato ha finito i soldi per pagare la sua stessa macchina e crollerà tutto. fine della storia!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> cerco di non rubare, ma se non è possibile, mi trasformo in ladro onesto, informando tutti cosa ho rubato. non perché si sappia, ma perché si comincia a riflettere.
> 
> io non do più credito allo Stato, con decorrenza del fine anno 2012, perché gli acconti IVA e tasse sono infami. come me hanno fatto molte altre persone. se devo anticipare soldi che forse avrei guadagnato, e se non li avrei pagato (come non ho fatto) e dovrei quindi pagare a saldo gli interessi dei soldi che effettivamente non ho anticipato, allora c'è qualcosa che non va nella testa degli italiani, che ancora la pagano.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti basta aspettare no?
Secondo me va proprio a finire così...


----------

